# Welcome to Foreign Militaries



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jan 2004)

As this site continues to grow, we‘ve found that our international audience has increased. Currently, only about 75% of our visitors are from Canada, with the remainder from literally 130 other countries across the world ranging from the Faroe Islands to Djibouti.

These are not civilians in all cases either, many are soldiers from foreign militaries, come to learn more about Canada or discuss differences in trade.

To accommodate this new demographic, we have opened a new forum, devoted to the discussion of Foreign Militaries. I should stress that this is *not* an effort to drive non-Canadians out of the remaining forums, but rather to provide a place for focused, professional discussions about exotic forces. I hope visitors will continue to contribute in all areas here.

I‘d like to welcome the new moderator for this forum, Major Sherwood Baker of the US Army. Many of you will know him already, as he has been vocal on these means for some time.

Thanks for lending a hand!

Cheers


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Jan 2004)

Awesome idea.


----------

